# Gurkha Black Dragon Imperial Presidente Cigar Review - Nice even burn



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice wrapper with few flaws, good even burn and with long ash. Much better tasting than the average Gurkha. It does get a hint of harshness at the ...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Black Dragon Imperial Presidente Cigar Review - Nice even burn


----------

